# NYX dupe for MAC Trace Gold



## mochaloca (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Does anyone know a NYX dupe for MAC Trace Gold?

Thanks


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe sand blush...


----------

